# Trying again...mower deck adjustment problems.



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm not getting much response to my earlier posts, so I researched my issue a bit more on the interweb. It appears to be a fairly common problem. The 48" mower deck on my 2002 Craftsman gt3000 is at its maximum adjusted height and is still too low to cut the grass. Continually scalps the lawn. I've noticed most of the answers to this problem when posted by others (all the way back to 2008!) refer the poster to the manual and explain how to level the deck. So, I thought I would try this again to see if anyone has an answer that is not "refer to the manual or check the air in the tires". There is nothing left on the adjustments...they are all maxed out. The tires have the correct amount of air. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks!
Mike


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, can you tell if the deck is the proper one for your mower? Check the specifications on your wheel and tire combination. If they have been replaced with less expensive wheels and tires, that could cause an issue.
Also there is leveling a deck, and leveling a deck too high, or too close to the ground. Do you get full travel when operating the deck lift? How about putting a 2x4 under the deck, setting the position at 1.5 and then level it. See if you can get a little more clearance that way.
Do you have anti-scalping wheels on your deck?


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Has it been working ok? 
Has anything been changed?
Are blades correct? Some blades are basically flat, others are offset (center mounting area higher than cutting edges).
I assume 3 blades, when taken off do they stack evenly together (none bent)?
Possibly a bolt/bracket fell off not allowing deck to go up?


Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> First off, can you tell if the deck is the proper one for your mower? Check the specifications on your wheel and tire combination. If they have been replaced with less expensive wheels and tires, that could cause an issue.
> Also there is leveling a deck, and leveling a deck too high, or too close to the ground. Do you get full travel when operating the deck lift? How about putting a 2x4 under the deck, setting the position at 1.5 and then level it. See if you can get a little more clearance that way.
> Do you have anti-scalping wheels on your deck?


Thanks for the reply Pogobill. Yeah, it's the right deck. Everything on the tractor is original so the tires/wheels are stock. At the deck's highest position, the the lowest part of the blades only measure about 1.75" from the garage floor. They are offset blades, so I am measuring at the lowest point of the blade. I'm wondering if flat blades would help (if they exist). There is probably about .25-.5" of play in the suspension arms, but the adjusting nuts are at their max. I don't have anti-scalping wheels, so that's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

fuddy1952 said:


> Has it been working ok?
> Has anything been changed?
> Are blades correct? Some blades are basically flat, others are offset (center mounting area higher than cutting edges).
> I assume 3 blades, when taken off do they stack evenly together (none bent)?
> ...


Thanks for the reply Fuddy...You can read what I wrote to Pogo above. No, nothing has been changed other than I put the deck on the tractor for the 1st time since I bought it. I bought it used and never had the deck on it. I never needed it until this week. Yeah, three blades. None bent. They are offset, so I'm wondering how much more height I would get with straight blades. Can I get straight blades on Amazon? Nothing fell off...it's really simple to put the deck on. Basically, 5 pins (including the sway bar) and 4 adjusting nuts. Mike


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Is this deck original with the tractor? You insist that you have the correct deck, but on one of your previous posts, I recall that you stated that on the lower most deck setting the rear wheels are 2" off the ground?? Did I misunderstand you??


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

BigT said:


> Is this deck original with the tractor? You insist that you have the correct deck, but on one of your previous posts, I recall that you stated that on the lower most deck setting the rear wheels are 2" off the ground?? Did I misunderstand you??


Hey BigT. Yeah, it's the original deck. The rear wheels came off the ground when the deck lowering lever was pushed all the way forward. The deck actually pushed against the garage floor and acted as a catapult lifting the rear end of the tractor. I fixed that somewhat. It's not perfect, but it's better than it was. Now the deck doesn't raise up high enough when the lever is pulled all the way back and notched into position. I'm about to use a push lawn mower! Ha!


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Ahhhhhh HAAA!
"Can I get straight blades on Amazon?"
Yes...and they're FLAT!
Offset would make a difference. Also you mention adjusting since lowering deck raised rear wheels.
Something is out of whack! Years ago I had a GT3000 and it had anti-scalp wheels which were adjustable, on brackets on back of deck.
There's lots of information online about these mowers. I'd check YouTube and parts list, check by 2002 craftsman gt3000 also by your model number, label under seat.
Also recheck deck installation. I bought mine new and no way would it lift rear wheels by lowering the deck. Sounds like a combination of things out of whack.
I sold mine maybe 10 years ago but from memory deck raise/lower was by upright lever, button on top. A knob set the travel limit. There was a gauge near deck with a pointer showing cutting height.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Clinchbilly (Aug 1, 2021)

Need to replace your gage wheels and put them in the lowest setting.


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

fuddy1952 said:


> Ahhhhhh HAAA!
> "Can I get straight blades on Amazon?"
> Yes...and they're FLAT!
> Offset would make a difference. Also you mention adjusting since lowering deck raised rear wheels.
> ...


Thanks Fuddy. I appreciate the help. Your recollections are correct, by the way.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The OM shows four (4) lift brackets that are welded to the deck? It shows there are three (3) sets of holes in the back brackets and two (2) holes in the front brackets. Have you tried running the lift arms in any of the other holes? Moving to the 2nd set of holes on the back brackets looks like it will give you a higher deck "lift" and also shorten how much the deck will lower when it comes up against the adjustment knob stop. Probably going to need to play with the holes/adjustments on the front bracket also. 

I use lift tables. When I adjust decks, I always pull the scalp rollers and run the deck down until it sits flat on the table and check the height reading is at the very lowest level shown. Putting the deck flat to the table allows you to level front-back and side-side at the same time. Once you've got the deck perpendicular to the frame rails, the front needs to be a 1/4" lower than the back for the best looking cut. Lawn mowers actually cut with the tips of the blades. That's why when you see a really worn out set of blades, the tips are gone


----------



## MikeS24 (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks Bob. I didn't try the other holes on the brackets, so I am going to try that suggestion. I appreciate your help.


----------

